# xconfig mit Fehlermeldungen!



## marcoX (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also wenn ich *make xconfig* ausführe, stehen in der Konsole folgende
Meldungen:

*linux:/usr/src/linux # make xconfig
make[1]: `scripts/fixdep' is up to date.
scripts/kconfig/qconf arch/i386/Kconfig
lib/Kconfig:7:warning: type of 'CRC32' redefined from 'boolean' to 'tristate'

optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFSD_V3 NFSD_ACL NFSD NFSD_V3
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFSD_V3 NFSD_ACL NFSD NFSD_V3 NFSD_V4
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS SUNRPC SUNRPC_                                           GSS
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_V3 LOCKD_V4
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS LOCKD
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS SUNRPC SUNRPC_                                           GSS RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS ROOT_NFS
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_DIRECTIO
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL QSORT
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_ACL_SUPPOR                                           T
#
# using defaults found in .config
*

Könnte mir jemand bitte behilflich sein? 

Danke schon mal ...

Marco


----------



## JohannesR (15. Februar 2004)

Funktioniert 
	
	
	



```
#make menuconfig
```
?


----------



## marcoX (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Johannes,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Bei diesem Befehl sieht es "fast" nicht anders aus:*

linux:/usr/src/linux # make menuconfig
make[1]: `scripts/fixdep' is up to date.
  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/checklist.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/inputbox.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/lxdialog.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/menubox.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/msgbox.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/textbox.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/util.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/yesno.o
  HOSTLD  scripts/lxdialog/lxdialog
scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig
lib/Kconfig:7:warning: type of 'CRC32' redefined from 'boolean' to 'tristate'

optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
optimize  ||  ?
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFSD_V3 NFSD_ACL NFSD NFSD_V3
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFSD_V3 NFSD_ACL NFSD NFSD_V3 NFSD_V4
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS SUNRPC SUNRPC_GSS
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_V3 LOCKD_V4
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS LOCKD
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS SUNRPC SUNRPC_GSS RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS ROOT_NFS
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_DIRECTIO
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL QSORT
Warning! Found recursive dependency: NFS_FS NFS_V3 NFS_ACL NFS_FS NFS_ACL_SUPPORT
#
# using defaults found in .config

*


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2004)

Benutzt du eine .config von einem älteren Kernel? Wenn ja solltest du vorher 
	
	
	



```
#make oldconfig
```
 machen!


----------



## marcoX (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Benutzt du eine .config von einem älteren Kernel? Wenn ja solltest du vorher *
> 
> ```
> ...



Hallo Johannes,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Ja, ich habe versucht die .config vom Kernel *2.4.21-99-smp4G* zu übernehmen.
Ich werd "make oldconfig" mal heute probieren.

Ich hätte aber an dieser Stelle (zwecks Fehlermeldungen) noch ein paar Fragen!

das "make dep" funktioniert nicht (laut Handbuch sollte man dies aber machen)!
Fehler: **** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.*

Und dann kommen im laufe der Zeit bei "make bzImage" , "make modules" u.
"make modules_install"  so einige "warnings", was hat das ansich?

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man diese "warnings" getrost übersehen kann!
Kann das sein?

Gruß Marco


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

Naja, die Fehlermeldung sagt schon ziemlich alles: make dep ist überflüssig geworden. 
Und, ja, die meisten _warnings_ kann man getrost überlesen!


----------



## marcoX (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Naja, die Fehlermeldung sagt schon ziemlich alles: make dep ist überflüssig geworden.
> Und, ja, die meisten warnings kann man getrost überlesen! *


Hi, 

ja ich weiss, "_unnecessary_ heisst "unnötig". Ich war mir nur sehr unsicher,
deswegen diese Frage!  

Marco


----------



## JohannesR (18. Februar 2004)

Hey, es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur Fragen, die man sich erGoogle`n hätte können!  Diese gehört übrigens nicht dazu, besser man fragt nach, und ist sich danach sicher, als man macht es einfach und stirbt dumm!


----------

